# Has a switch flipped in my brain?



## MaddyCaly (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi, I haven't posted on here before but I've found lots of helpful tips. I'm grateful for this forum, even though I haven't interacted, and now i think i might be making some progress. I came here looking for how people experienced recovery because I'm really confused about what I'm feeling, I don't know what recovery or 'normal' would look like. I understand that everyone has a different experience of this and different trauma but this is the only place people could understand in the slightest, as you can probably relate.

Yesterday, in a restaurant, I thought someone had spiked my drink - suddenly my vision went slow motion and I could see that the chairs were all in different places in the room, instead of a 2D kind of TV screen. I can hear so clearly and feel my body and the space around me. it feels like the cotton wool ball has been taken off my head, even food tastes better. I've been dissociated for 2 years with no breaks, so I don't expect this to last but I don't even know what this is.

I am completely overwhelmed by the sounds and feelings and honestly I'm just looking for someone to reassure me that I'm not going crazy and that being able to hear the birds chirping doesn't mean that my cat has left a bird in my bed and it's chirping directly in my ear! I still have visual snow and emotional detachment, but when I close my eyes my body doesn't feel like it's changing size 

If anyone is able to share how you experience DPDR lifting, I'd really appreciate it. I also feel like sharing different experiences of different kinds of recovery could be helpful if it prepares someone. I was definitely not prepared and fully freaking out now. Thank you so much for reading, Maddy x


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Maddy, thats great news I hope it continues for you! Were you doing anything different recently in your routine? Exercise, hobbies, supplements, medications etc whatever you have been doing recently, try to stick to it!

I have found in a couple of brief moments that socialising did lift my DP/DR, although it also makes it worse a lot of the time! lol Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

That's great, Maddy. A lot of people do say that as their dissociation goes they can find it a bit freaky, and I think that's not surprising if someone has spent a long time in that bubble and finds themselves connecting directly with the world again!

I remember some of the advice was not to try to manage or question it, to accept it and carry on as normal, not to try using any coping mechanisms and just give yourself time to adjust


----------



## seven (Oct 3, 2015)

Great news! What kind of drink did you drink? Haha maybe i'll have to try it too


----------

